# wire leader (fishing)



## Taldea

Hola a tod*o*s:

*E*stoy traduciendo un texto sobre pesca y hay términos que no sé cómo se traducen al español. Por ejemplo:

- wire leader- Es un tipo de cable y se vende con esta denominación incluso en España porque gran parte de este material es importado, pero seguro que los pescadores lo conocen por alguna traducción o adaptación al español y no sé cuál es.

En fin, os agradezco desde ya vuestra ayuda. Bye!!!

Nota de la moderadora: Bienvenido/a al foro. He cambiado el título de tu hilo por los términos buscados. Asimismo, he borrado tu segunda consulta porque solo se admite una por hilo. Es necesario que leas las reglas de los foros, así tenés una idea precisa de cómo va la cosa, ver: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/quick-guide-to-spanish-english-forums-la-guía-rápida-a-los-foros-español-inglés.2913842/


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Se llama "líder" (¡qué sorpresa!): Líder de alambre.


----------



## Taldea

Te lo agradezco mucho. Ya sé que leader es líder. Pero en algunos textos he visto 'alambre líder' y el asunto es que tengo que utilizar terminología de pesca, términos que efectivamente se usen entre los pescadores aquí. ¿Tú estás seguro de que los pescadores lo llaman 'líder de alambre'?
Más gracias


----------



## araceli

Hola:
En Google aparece esto: https://www.google.com.ar/webhp?sou...on=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=líder de alambre pesca
Saludos.


----------



## Taldea

Sí, Araceli, esa es exactamente la pieza: El tramo último del sedal, el que se une al anzuelo. El problema es que no sé si 'líder de pesca' es una traducción literal, porque me han dicho pescadores de aquí que ese tramo se llama 'bajo de línea' y, mirando grabados con el bajo de línea, se corresponde con la pieza que en tu enlace y en otros se llama 'líder de pesca'... ¿Alguna sugerencia? ¡Argg! ¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

*Wire leader* se refiere al líder ya hecho, confeccionado (casi siempre) con cable de acero, más que con alambre (el alambre es unifilar, el cable es multifilar). Por eso generalmente se lo denomina _líder de acero_, porque se sobreentiende que es con cable de acero.
*Leader wire*, por otro lado, se refiere al material utilizado para su confección, y normalmente se lo denomina _cable de acero, _sin más.



Taldea said:


> El problema es que no sé si 'líder de pesca' es una traducción literal, porque me han dicho pescadores de aquí que ese tramo se llama 'bajo de línea' y, mirando grabados con el bajo de línea, se corresponde con la pieza que en tu link y en otros se llama 'líder de pesca'... ¿alguna sugerencia? Argg!


Efectivamente, lo que escribí arriba es la manera en que se lo denomina en Argentina, y en España, al menos en la pesca con mosca (_pesca a mosca_, allá), al *leader* se lo conoce como _bajo de línea_.

EDITO: En realidad, el líder de acero casi siempre lleva sólo los últimos centímetros (10 a 40 o más, según el propósito) hecho en cable de acero, el resto utiliza los materiales normales (nylon, fluorocarbono, etc).


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Y a veces son de titanio en vez de acero, más ligero y más resistente al agua salada.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Y a veces son de titanio en vez de acero, más ligero y más resistente al agua salada.



Ahhh!! Quién pudiera


----------



## Taldea

¡¡¡¡Bueno, bueno, bueno!!!! ¡¡¡Hakuna, Sprachliebhaber, sois unos craks!!! Me acaba de escribir un pescador de aquí -me metí en un foro de pescadores, ya desesperada- y su respuesta es la que me da Hakuna, que se dice de ambas formas bajo de línea  y también líder. Yo traduzco un texto sobre pesca en río pero no es con mosca: ¿siguen valiendo indistintamente bajo de línea y líder?

De todos modos, me decía el pescador -y ayer le pasó a mi hermano con un par de buenas carpas cuando se metieron bajo una piedra- que en ocasiones no hay bajo de línea que impida que el pez 'vuele'... ¡¡¡GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sí, no son específicamente para la pesca con mosca. De hecho, ésta puede ser aun más complicada: a veces hay un segmento más delgado, más flexible y menos visible (no son de metal), entre el líder y la mosca: el "tippet" (igual en español).


----------



## Taldea

Pues tomo nota, Sprachliebhaber, porque no me extrañaría nada encontrarme con un 'tippet' en el texto. Te agradezco mucho la información. ¡Saludos!


----------

